# Lead tape



## tsped83 (Sep 18, 2016)

I want to make the head heavier on my putter and believe the easiest way to achieve this is lead tape? Where is the best place to add it, the sole presumably? Is it easy to remove if required? I want to increase the head weight by about 15g

Cheers


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2016)

tsped83 said:



			I want to make the head heavier on my putter and believe the easiest way to achieve this is lead tape? Where is the best place to add it, the sole presumably? Is it easy to remove if required? I want to increase the head weight by about 15g

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Depends what type of putter it is but the sole is the last place Id be adding it, want they to stay as smooth as manufactured. The anser type putters easiest as you just ad it in the back, if its a mallet then its a bit harder. If youve got some strips have a play and see what feels (and looks) best

Youre other option is to add the weight "down the shaft" rather than externally

PS yes very easy to remove as they are just sticky strips which you can then pull off


----------



## One Planer (Sep 18, 2016)

Is it an option for you to alter the swing weight by changing the grip?


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 18, 2016)

No I'd like to keep the stock grip as is. It's more to feel The head being heavier figure lead tape as the way to go. I thought the sole would make sense to evenly distribute, the head itself Isn't all that big


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 18, 2016)

If it's the one in your sig, then either side if the sight line is the 'best' place imo. If you don't want to see it at address, then behind the face, but that could possible affect the sound/feel.

As others have stated, sole is to be avoided, though I have seen it done - and the guy putts very well with it!


----------



## stevelev (Sep 26, 2016)

The pro at our place has a small amount of lead tape on the bottom of his putter head. It seems to work very well for him. And his reasoning for having it on the bottom is that he wants the weight as low as possible to help him feel the head weight rather than the overall weight of the putter.

Just touch it on until you are happy with the weight then press it into position firmly.  You can buy the tape from club fitting suppliers like gamola even some on amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Adhesive-Weight-Tennis-Racket-Putter/dp/B01AHHNDG8/ref=pd_lpo_200_tr_t_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=K1JRRCP5HTPQH210EASZ


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 27, 2016)

Always put the lead tape on the sole of the club for a putter, this ensures an even distribution. Putting it in the cavity of a heel/toe weighted head negates the effect of the heel /toe concept. Changing to a lighter grip would make the head feel slightly heavier but not by much, unless your grip is massive. If you need to add so much tape to the sole that it catches the ground then you need a heavier putter as it shouldn't need much. Cut a strip of tape and weigh it so you know how much you're adding, apply to the sole and trim it with a sharp blade to make it neat. Add more if required. when sufficient has been added press it down using a screwdriver or similar in a rolling pin type motion. Finally smooth down the edges in the same way. Should last for ages.


----------



## Nashy (Sep 29, 2016)

Lead tape is the easiest method to add weight.

If you can find a Dave Hicks Vibe insert this will add the weight you are after. This will not alter the looks of the putter and also improve the feel.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2016)

I've always used straps of window lead tape. Just cut it to length, and stick it where ever you want.


----------

